# festplatten sind  tot oder doch der anschluss



## SerjiTankian (10 Februar 2005)

hab mir eine alte festplatte besorgt und diese angeschlossen. sie wird zwar im bios erkannt jedoch nicht unter windows... auserdem lädt es beim windows bootscreen so ca. 2 minuten, wenn nicht länger. Ich denke ich sollte eventuell einmal killdisk düberrennen lassen. jedoch weiß ich nicht ganz wie dieses funktioniert und immerhin sollen die anderen festplatten heil bleiben...
kann mir da jemand helfen ?
danke


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (10 Februar 2005)

Hallo!

In Deinem Interesse solltest Du keine Programme nutzen, deren Funktion Du nicht sicher kennst. Meine Glaskugel flüstert, daß Du die Festplatte noch nicht partitioniert hast. Hier ist Fdisk Dein Freund.

Nebelwolf


----------



## SerjiTankian (10 Februar 2005)

*danke*

tja... ausprobiert habe ich es e nicht.. wi sol ich sie partitionieren wenn der pc sie nicht findet...?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (10 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

das Windows-System sieht die Platte nur, wenn sie partitioniert und formatiert ist. Schau mal unter Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung

Da müßtest Du die Platte finden.

Nebelwolf


----------



## SerjiTankian (11 Februar 2005)

erm... das funktioniert net wirklich findet die platte im bios aber net unter windows... hab nur die anderen festplatten... aber leider net die neue....


----------



## Plattenputzer (11 Februar 2005)

Also: Entweder du machst dir eine Dos-basierte Startdiskette, bootest mit der und gibst am Prompt fdisk ein, lässt dir die Partitionsdaten der Platte anzeigen: Wenn du die Platte dort angezeigt bekommst, hast du Glück und musst sie nur noch formatieren. (In fdisk möglich)
Wenn das nicht hinhaut:  du besorgst dir ein Linux (Knoppix oder Suse würd ich empfehlen),
bootest mit der Installations-CD und versucht Linux auf die neu eingebaute Platte zu installieren. Meist fehlt Windows nur ein Treiber für die Schnittstelle (bei mir wars neulich ein falscher Satatreiber, bei Suse war das erkennen der Platte aber dann kein Problem)
Erkennt Linux die Platte, weisst du das es sich lohnt, Zeit in die Problembehandlung unter Windows zu stecken, wenn Linux auch versagt, würd ich die Platte wegschmeisen.
PS: Jumper korrekt auf Master oder Slave?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Entweder du machst dir eine Dos-basierte Startdiskette, bootest mit der und gibst am Prompt fdisk ein, lässt dir die Partitionsdaten der Platte anzeigen: Wenn du die Platte dort angezeigt bekommst, hast du Glück und musst sie nur noch formatieren. (In fdisk möglich)



Stimmt nicht ganz, fdisk kann (da DOS-basiert) nur FAT-Partitionen anzeigen , kein NTFS-Partitionen 
falls dies der Fall ist , kann fdisk nicht mit der Platte umgehen, dann sollte(en)  diese 
Partion(en) aber unter W2K oder WXP angezeigt werden, W9x kann NTFS ebenfalls nicht erkennen  

falls fdisk  FAT-Partitionen anzeigt können,  diese gelöscht werden und neue angelegt werden, die danach noch mit format 
formatiert werden müssen, es sind also mindestens zwei Programme nötig 
fdisk  und format

cp


----------



## Plattenputzer (11 Februar 2005)

Sorry, war schlampig geschrieben. 
Meinte natürlich: mit fdisk ist das erstellen einer Partition möglich.
Die muss dann noch formatiert werden mit format x:, wobei x der Buchstabe sei, den fdisk für die neu erstellte(n) Partiton(en) der neuen Festplatte angibt. 

Warnung: Die Eingabe eines Laufwerkbuchstaben einer Partiton, auf der Daten sind (z.B. die der vorhandenen Platten) bei format kann zu Datenverlust und Zerstörung des Betriebssystems führen!

Jetzt besser?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Meinte natürlich: mit fdisk ist das erstellen einer Partition möglich.
> 
> Jetzt besser?



Fast   , wenn auf der Platte NTFS als Dateisystem drauf ist, beißt sich  fdisk 
 die Zähne dran  aus, dann muß mit anderen Mitteln erst die NTFS Partition gelöscht werden.

cp


----------



## Plattenputzer (11 Februar 2005)

Nochmal sorry;
Ich ging davon aus, dass die Startdiskette mit dem BS erstellt wird, das auf dem Rechner ist. Wenn das z.B. kein NTFS kann, muss die neue Platte eh neu formatiert werden, damit das vorhandene BS damit umgehen kann.
Wenn aber in fdisk die neue Platte angezeigt wird, ist die Chance, das sie aktiviert werden kann und keinen Hau hat, vorhanden.


----------



## Plattenputzer (11 Februar 2005)

Und noch ein Nachtrag: Windows NT von der Platte zu schmeißen war früher ein Geduldsspiel, meist half nur die Brechstange, z.B. S0Kill (wovon bei einem Unerfahrenen abzuraten ist), heute müsste mit einer Knoppix-Live-CD die Seuche leicht zu entfernen sein. 
Nun haben wir aber so fleißig geholfen, da wollen wir doch von dem betroffenen Herren bald eine Erfolgsmeldung, oder?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> betroffenen Herren bald eine Erfolgsmeldung, oder?


Jo   

PS: auch als Nachtrag , mit dem uralten Diskeditor hab ich bisher noch jede (interne) Platte 
wieder auf "neu" getrimmt , im ersten physikalischen (Boot)Sektor die ersten hundert Bytes 
mit (Hex)Nullen überschreiben, das "überlebt" keine   Partionierung  egal ob DOS/Windows oder Unix ....

cp


----------



## Plattenputzer (11 Februar 2005)

Ach, waren das noch Zeiten....
Den ersten Befehl den mein Sohn damals im zarten Kindergartenalter auf dem 286 gelernt hat war format c:


Frage:
Gibt's deinen Diskeditor irgendwo als Freeware?


----------



## SerjiTankian (11 Februar 2005)

tja... das mit der startdiskette wäre ja nicht so schlecht... nur ich bin noch recht jung jez kann ich leider nicht wirklich mit den "alten" methoden umgehen... könntet ihr mir dies bitte etwas genauer beschreiben?
das mit knoppix ist ja nicht schlecht... aber da gibts auch ein problem... knoppix hab ich aber leider ist dies bei mir eine dvd... ohne dvd laufwerk - nix knoppix booten... naja... sonst... hab die alte platte auf einem anderen rechner ausprobiert... dort wird diese ebenfals nicht gefunden... wäre es nicht möglich das die festplatte einfach hin ist...? ... oder liegt auf dem anderen rechner genau der gleiche feheler vor...?
danke


----------



## drboe (12 Februar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt nicht ganz, fdisk kann (da DOS-basiert) nur FAT-Partitionen anzeigen , kein NTFS-Partitionen
> falls dies der Fall ist , kann fdisk nicht mit der Platte umgehen, dann sollte(en)  diese
> Partion(en) aber unter W2K oder WXP angezeigt werden, W9x kann NTFS ebenfalls nicht erkennen


M.  E. ist es tatsächlich so, dass fdisk von Windows 95/98 zwar eine NTFS-Partition von Windows NT entfernen kann, nicht aber das NTFS 5 von Windows 2000 (und womöglich XP). Es sollte aber möglich sein, z. B. mit einem Knoppix alle Partitionen zu löschen. Dann kann man mit dem fdisk von Windows neue Partitionen erstellen. Im Anschluß erkennt  Windows die Platte als unformatiert. Die Formatierung gelingt direkt unter Windows.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (12 Februar 2005)

SerjiTankian schrieb:
			
		

> tja... das mit der startdiskette wäre ja nicht so schlecht... nur ich bin noch recht jung jez kann ich leider nicht wirklich mit den "alten" methoden umgehen... könntet ihr mir dies bitte etwas genauer beschreiben?


Du kannst versuchen unter den Systemeinstellungen->Software eine Startdiskette erstellen. Du kannst aber vermutlich ebensogut von der Windows Installations-CD booten. Das Hauptrisiko von fdisk ist, dass man versehentlich Partitionsdaten von der Platte löscht, die das System trägt. Es kann sich daher empfehlen, diese Platte zunächst abzuklemmen, von CD oder Startdiskette zu booten und fdisk dann relativ sicher auf die neue Platte loszulassen. Da die Systemplatte meist als Master am 1. Festplatten-Controller konfiguriert ist, die zweite Platte meist als Slave am 1. oder 2. Controller, ist nach dem Abklemmen der Platte kein Master am 1. Controller vorhanden. Daher muss man die neue Platte für die Aktion vorübergehend als Master jumpern und an Controller 1 hängen. Die Jumper befinden sich an der HD. Deren Position ist vom Plattentyp-/Hersteller abhängig.

Einige Hinweise, wie man fdisk bedient, finden sich z. B. unter http://www.bnhof.de/~ho4463/partitionieren.html

M. Boettcher


----------



## Plattenputzer (14 Februar 2005)

Genau. Und wenn du schon die Platte, auf der dein BS liegt, abgehängt hast, dann die neue reingehängt und zum Master gemacht hast:
Boote einfach mal; vielleicht ist auf dem Ding ja ein BS.
Wenn nicht, schau im Zeitschriftenhandel, ob gerade irgend ein Linux auf CD einer Zeitschrift beiliegt und versuche das auf die Festplatte zu installieren. Wenn's klappt:
Festplatte arbeitet, muss nur noch für dein BS passend gemacht werden.
Wenn das auch nicht geht, öffne den Mülleimer, schmeiß die Platte rein, wenn Fehlermeldungen kommen: Einfach ignorieren.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (14 Februar 2005)

Fangen wir mit der systematischen Fehlersuche vielleicht erst einmal mit der Überprüfung der Hardware an. Von welchem Hersteller ist die Platte?  Wie ist die genau angeschlossen?


----------



## Counselor (14 Februar 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Entweder du machst dir eine Dos-basierte Startdiskette, bootest mit der und gibst am Prompt fdisk ein, lässt dir die Partitionsdaten der Platte anzeigen... Wenn das nicht hinhaut:  du besorgst dir ein Linux (Knoppix oder Suse würd ich empfehlen)...


Dem ersten Beitrag entnehme ich, daß irgendwie Windows installiert ist. Damit bieten sich die folgende Tools an:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows2000/techinfo/reskit/tools/new/diskpart-o.asp
http://www.microsoft.com/windows2000/techinfo/reskit/tools/existing/diskmap-o.asp


----------

